# Mobile base plans (cabinet??)



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

First post on the tools forum. 

OK - looking for a simple plan or, better yet, ideas for a mobile base. There are many on the 'net, but most seem to be either cabinetry level work or way too big. What I'm looking for is a simple box with some storage to plant my JET JTS10 contractor saw on that is both sturdy as well as easily moved. I updated to a much longer Delta T2 fence a while back, then added a pretty big router table to my shop. This means that there are a couple of new obstacles to walk around. Then there is that @#$% lolly column which is in the way as well. I considered just buying a mobile base, but most are very costly for what little you get plus don't help with those spindly legs on the saw.


Thx,
Dave W


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

IC31 said:


> First post on the tools forum.
> 
> OK - looking for a simple plan or, better yet, ideas for a mobile base. There are many on the 'net, but most seem to be either cabinetry level work or way too big. What I'm looking for is a simple box with some storage to plant my JET JTS10 contractor saw on that is both sturdy as well as easily moved. I updated to a much longer Delta T2 fence a while back, then added a pretty big router table to my shop. This means that there are a couple of new obstacles to walk around. Then there is that @#$% lolly column which is in the way as well. I considered just buying a mobile base, but most are very costly for what little you get plus don't help with those spindly legs on the saw.
> 
> ...


Maybe you could post a photo of your saw and we could come up with ideas for you? The biggest challenge I see in a mobile base is with it being solid when not moving... for when it is being "used". And you mentioning "spindly" infers you want a more stable base, right?


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I just bought a set of these.










Cost less than $40.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Maybe you could post a photo of your saw and we could come up with ideas for you? The biggest challenge I see in a mobile base is with it being solid when not moving... for when it is being "used". And you mentioning "spindly" infers you want a more stable base, right?


This is the saw (no, it's not usually that neat in my shop). The legs are what I want to replace with something more stable plus have the ability to be able to move it around. Some additional storage would be helpful too. 

Cagenuts - those 'feet' look like something that my radial arm saw could use. Are they US sourced or from elsewhere as I have never seen them offered in any usual catalog


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Not sure where to get them but they're bound to be available somewhere.

Just search for "table saw retractable castors".


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

cagenuts said:


> Not sure where to get them but they're bound to be available somewhere.
> 
> Just search for "table saw retractable castors".


Thanks for the 'google' terms. I found them at both AMAZON and Woodcraft for $49. Haven't been here long enough to post URLs, so anyone - you'll have to do your own search:fie:

I'll order up a set for the radial arm saw in a few days AFTER the holiday internet 'zoo'

Dave W


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's a link...
Amazon.com: Retracting Casters: Home Improvement
Check out the 'WoodRiver' source link at the top of the listing; they've got some neat stuff.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Here's a link...
> Amazon.com: Retracting Casters: Home Improvement
> Check out the 'WoodRiver' source link at the top of the listing; they've got some neat stuff.


Now _here's_ a slick item...
Amazon.com: Quick Set Drill Press Hold Down: Power & Hand Tools


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Now _here's_ a slick item...
> amazon.com/Quick-Drill-Press-Hold-Down


IMO, kinda useless vs. one of my 'C' clamps or even the Pony drill press table clamp I seldom use but they do have some other interesting 'stuff'

Dave W


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tool Stand Plans - Build a Tool Stand for Miter Saw, Lathe, Drill press, Bandsaw, Sawhorses


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I had seen that site sometime ago - but it didn't come up when I was doing my search. It doesn't look like I can use their TS plans, but a couple others are of interest.

Dave W


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Now _here's_ a slick item...
> Amazon.com: Quick Set Drill Press Hold Down: Power & Hand Tools


I have a couple of them. They also fit into standard 19mm bench holes so pretty useful.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Folks - thanks for some good ideas and getting my thinking going. 

I sat down yesterday and drew up a plan (well, that's a stretch!!) and have 'sacrificed' some left over 3/4" cabinet grade plywood for a very basic 24W x 20H x 48L box on 3" casters built around some internal 2x framing. It will not be anything fancy, will be on Harbor Freight 95356 swivel casters (4" installed height, 125#) with individual brakes and will be by choice approximately 1 inch higher then the saw is currently. There will be a yet to be determined how much/big storage space access as well as an access for the dust collector hose. I'll also install an electrical outlet as well as a knee or foot operated on-off switch.

The 3" wheels are based on several articles I saw where folks were complaining that the 1-2 inch wheels had a tendency to get jammed up on chips, pebbles if moved out doors, etc.

I haven't taken any photos yet as all that has been done is cutting the pieces to size but will follow up with some.


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Dave

This page might give a few ideas if you haven't already seen it.

15 Free Mobile Base Plans: Put Your Power Tools on Wheels |

Mark


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mdawson said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> This page might give a few ideas if you haven't already seen it.
> 
> ...


Interesting web/blog site and just bookmarked it for some later reading fun tho his 'mobile bases' leave a bit to be desired - thanks Mark. 

A comment on what I'm putting together - I never knew a 7 ply cabinet grade plywood could warp in so many different directions on one 24x48 inch piece. It helps give me new meaning to the statement that you can never have too many clamps. I need at least one more 3/4" PONY bar/pipe arrangement:help:

Dave W


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Mobile Base Ideas*

Shop Essentials - Mobile Bases - Busy Bee Tools

Here is a page from a Canadian tool outfitter that might give you some ideas. I suggest you might build your cabinet any size that suits you and you will find a suitable mobile base for your cabinet. NO doubt your prices will be better in the USA as well. Most of the mobile base kits are adjustable to fit your needs, so shop carefully; there are so many sizes.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Just my thoughts-

I am leary of most mobile kits, especially on Table Saws. You move them how much, compared to when in use? And when they are in use, if they are not rock solid when locked down, then I feel they affect accuracy and safety when they give. Locking casters still move side to side with the wheels locked. My pet peeve is using a shop tool and it moving while I am trying to work on it.

How to get around that? Well, swing down wheels are one path. That way the saw sits on a solid base until you go to move it. The opposite- mounting the wheels permanent, with a base piece that extends down and locks the wheels off the ground when in locked-out work mode.

My current preference on mobile bases leans towards flip down wheels on one end and a jacob's bar to lift and steer the other end.

With the picture of your saw, the first thing I saw was a large table, with a very small base under it that was off center and not good support. After your "spindly leg" comment, I imagined a wider base to set a strong foundation, that could accomadate a dust drawer directly under the saw and storage under the table extensions. 

I saw a void at the right where you could add a right side extension. Also, I saw the easiest way for someone to accomplish a building a cabinet for that was to go modualr and build in 3 sections- base, left and right. Or do it all together as one piece...

On adding storage cabinets under your extensions, I would make with a full, smooth top (left and right) independent of the extensions. That way you could true your extensions, independently of the cabinets... and be able to blow off any dust that might collect there... but leave an adjustment there to support the framework and ends of your extensions.

You can still have both.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Just my thoughts-
> 
> I am leary of most mobile kits, especially on Table Saws.
> 
> You can still have both.


Thanks for your input. I think you understand where I'm coming from - with those legs - and the very wide table. I looked at about every possible 'mobile base' and really didn't see one that suited what I felt to be safe for both me as well as the saw. So far, and it's still a WIP, I have a pretty hefty 'box' and am just about to figure out where I'm going to place the saw. It will be bolted down permanently and will have an opening for my dust collection system which about an hour ago ordered up a bunch of stuff from Peachtree to make that hookup. I will have an empty area about 20x24+/- for either a top access or make up a couple drawers (most likely). I do like your suggestion of another and modular 10/12 high section under the right side, but that's a future addition. I'm going to try the four inexpensive swivel Harbor Freight 3" casters, but if that doesn't suit my needs, will modify as you mentioned. I am aware of the possible shortcomings.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Simply Mobile Casters*

I had a similar problem in making my jointer mobile. I needed to keep the space under the stand to store other things and did not find a reasonable solution that wasn't cumbersome. I also needed something I wouldn't trip over. The legs of my jointer splayed at 12 degrees so I attached a stretcher from the end legs using hardwood and using swivel wheels from a desk chair on a 2x4 came up with this. The stretcher bottom is located 5/16 lower than caster top of the 2x4 and is quite stable and simple to install. Unzip video to see in action.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Check www.woodmagazine.com. They have a very nice plan for a combination table saw and router mobile base with storage. You can modify the plan to fit your need. The is a charge for the plan.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I had a similar problem in making my jointer mobile. I needed to keep the space under the stand to store other things and did not find a reasonable solution that wasn't cumbersome. I also needed something I wouldn't trip over. The legs of my jointer splayed at 12 degrees so I attached a stretcher from the end legs using hardwood and using swivel wheels from a desk chair on a 2x4 came up with this. The stretcher bottom is located 5/16 lower than caster top of the 2x4 and is quite stable and simple to install. Unzip video to see in action.


Gary- I downloaded that zip file twice and it said "invalid zipfile". Anyone else have any luck with that or it is just on my end?


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Gary- I downloaded that zip file twice and it said "invalid zipfile". Anyone else have any luck with that or it is just on my end?


I just tried again - but I also do know my .zip subscription has expired so can't use that format. Kind of curious as to what you are trying to show


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MAFoElffen said:


> Gary- I downloaded that zip file twice and it said "invalid zipfile". Anyone else have any luck with that or it is just on my end?


Same problem here.

Gary, did you rename the file from another compression program?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

It is not really a ZIP file. It looks like a RAR file. Maybe some zip programs can read it, but the one that comes with Windows cannot.

RAR - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I don't have a RAR reader, but I opened it with notepad++ and the 1st few bytes were RAR, so that is a good guess as to what you can open it with.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Got the new mobile base done and now ready to make sawdust. Also got the JET 650 dust collector into a more useable condition.

Turned out to be a lot more 'interesting' then anticipated as the so called cabinet grade plywood left over from a bathroom tiling project warped in more directions then I thought possible so there are some errors that had I just bought a fresh sheet or two, wouldn't be there. Regardless it turned out to be a decent project, fairly low cost with the left over wood plus gave some of my tools a work out.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

It came out very nice!


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Update: Sorry the zip file is actually a rar file. See the next post it is a zip file video 59 second demo.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry, I tried to upload a video that was not a zip file so here it is again zipped flv video.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

A couple folks, noted above, suggested that I try a set of retractable casters for my table saw. That wasn't what I wanted for that saw, but thought that the radial arm saw would be a good candidate instead. I was about to go back and push the magic 'Buy' button on AMAZON and found that Woodcraft was having a sale (~$40 vs ~$50) - and since I would be within a mile of one of their stores on Saturday ....... and you now know the rest of the story - or soon will. 

Very easy to install on this saw. Jack it up, then open the bottom most holes in the existing saw legs to 5/16", drill two new 5/16" upper holes and 45-60 minutes later you can roll the saw around. I left the original pads on the bottom as anti-skid devices. Gave it a try and these work just fine.

These casters do hang out some and the directions, of course:sad:, give you fair warning that they can be trip as well as pinch hazards.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

This was my solution for a 250 lb jointer. see attached video (zipped)


----------

